# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  الكويتي جاسم البحر.. احترف ركوب الموج فحطت استثماراته على شواطئ العالم

## حسان القضاة

حين يختفي العظماء والبناة المؤسسون تبقى بصماتهم وإسهاماتهم حية، ونموذجا يُقتدى به من الأجيال. وقد كان الراحل الكبير رجل الأعمال الكويتي جاسم البحر الذي فقدته

أكثر...

----------

